
Image Comparison Testing: Are selfies taken, sent and received correctly? - martin_tipgain
https://blog.testmunk.com/image-comparison-testing-are-selfies-taken-sent-and-received-correctly/
======
alienbaby
This seems to me like some people have waaay to much time on their hands.
Couldn't everything done in this report/article be inferred simply by
understanding the technologies and configuration employed by the services used
and the devices themselves?

